# Horn Mountain Report Sunday-Monday Heartbreaker City



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Went out on the "Mayhem" 32" Cape Horn from Dauphin Island. The plan was to go out catch some snapper, drift for swords at night, and then hit up the tuna fishing at Horn Mountain the next morning. 

So we set out our line of sword baits, 2 squid, 1 Boston mackerel. We were drifting fast North and started our drift a little North of the Ram Powell. We drifted for a good 2-3 hours and around midnight something took the Boston mackerel and started peeling drag on the reel as if something lit a fire under its butt! After about 20 seconds of peeling the drag the hook didn't find its place. Heartbreaker right there. The rest of the night was as dead as a rock and we couldn't buy another sword bite. 

We picked it up the lines and pointed the boat towards Horn Mountain around 2:30-3:00. We took it easy and just cruised towards there and arrived shortly before 3:30 I believe. Tuna were busting around the rig but we couldn't single out any nice schools so we pulled up and started dropping jigs and probably ended up with about 5-10 nice blackfin but all had been taxed heavily by the tax collectors. There was nothing worth keeping so around 4:30 we took a nap and then woke back up at the butt crack of dawn and made our way back to Horn. 

Tuna in the 50#-100# class were busting EVERYWHERE around the horn. We put out our spread of fake plastic flyers on the kite, with a bird chain, and cedar plug off the flat lines way back. After about 20 minutes we had a couple hits on the plastic birds but no hooks stuck. A little later I'm in the back of the boat draining the main vein and all of sudden there's this rip of water headed straight for our flat lines and instantly the drag starts peeling off on the purple and black cedar plug. It was a nice 30# Mahi and we made short work of getting it to the boat then put the lines back out!

Not ten minutes later we got a HARD hit on the farthest trolled plastic bird from the kite and it starts peeling line like no ones business. It is madness on the deck, while me and Chad the boat owner run around to clear lines and untangle the mess. The dust settled and we were on with a 80# class tuna we believe. We fought the fish for about 10 minutes until the line went really tight almost stalemate, then somehow the reel just stripped drag really fast, the line went slack, came back taught, and slacked again. Lost the fish. Reeled up and it turned out the hooks pulled. Just way too heartbreaking. We re-organized and put out our spread again but it was nearing 8:00 and the action was dying down. If you weren't there in the first two hours of daylight you probably missed most of the action. 

Put in the regular trolling spread and trolled to Ram Powell with no bites. Picked up the lines and called it a trip. 

Ready to get back out there again!


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Great report and nice mahi.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Your 80# tuna may have gotten picked up by something bigger, perhaps. Chris V had a similar experience but saw the BIG girl that grabbed it. Either way its a heartbreaker.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

That hurts.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Sometimes they just know the angles better. Sounds like the tuna was being chased judging by the zipping around. Shark, Marlin....you'll never know

Joe, I'll never forget that fish


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Great report. Sometimes they just know the angles better. Sounds like the tuna was being chased judging by the zipping around. Shark, Marlin....you'll never know
> 
> Joe, I'll never forget that fish


 
Beasty!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats a Awesome Dolphin photo right there :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting report and pics. Tuna can be frustrating, seeing them bust all around yet not able to get them to hit can drive you nuts, but sometimes that is the way it goes.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool pic of the Mahi! Thanks for report and details!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice replies guys! I'm sure we will get them next time. And on the picture note, it's one of the things I love doing the most when on the boat is taking a lot of pictures and that one was taken with a go-pro. Most days I don't even touch a rod and I primarily do all the wiring and picture taking on the boat cause I love it!


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

How far is horn mt from ob? Is it closer to di?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's about 90nm away from dauphin island. There isn't a huge difference running out of either place but it is closer to DI.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

K thanks


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Nice Phin


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great report. Sometimes they just know the angles better. Sounds like the tuna was being chased judging by the zipping around. Shark, Marlin....you'll never know
> 
> Joe, I'll never forget that fish


I'd like to hear the story behind that fish some time. Sounds interesting.


----------

